# Batteries?



## autochrono (Sep 17, 2015)

What are the best batteries to use in digital and analogue electronic watches?


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2015)

IMO Renata


----------



## DJH584 (Apr 10, 2013)

Silver oxide as opposed to the cheap alkali ones you find in the stupid err sorry, supermarkets. The alkali ones have a tendency to leak and damage the movements sometimes beyond repair.

David


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Bruce said:


> IMO Renata


I agree, never had a bad one.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I agree totally, go for Renata where possible and avoid Alkaline like the plaque. Silver Oxide is far superior where it's available for a particular application/ watch.


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2015)

one point with Renata and with all the talk of fakes lately, there are fake Renata batteries out there, they are easy to spot though as ALL Renata batteries have the expiry date on the bubble pack, fakes don't show a date, this is info from the Renata rep that i met a couple of years ago in my friends jewelry shop and he actually found some fake ones in my mates battery stock that he had bought from a warehouse in North yorkshire :scared: fakes are everywhere


----------



## PDXWatchCollector (Nov 15, 2013)

Failing availability of Renatas, Energizers are pretty dependable as well.


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

+1 for Renata batteries , I also use Seiziken by Seiko , another plus 1 for don't use the nasty horrible things from the poundshop and the like , they really do do more harm than good imo


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Because watch cells last so long, I go to my local watch man for a change for £4 and a Renata. Not worth buying boxes of 'em, coz I'd never use them.

Mike


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2015)

dobra said:


> Because watch cells last so long, I go to my local watch man for a change for £4 and a Renata. Not worth buying boxes of 'em, coz I'd never use them.
> 
> Mike


that's very reasonable.. supplied and fitted :thumbsup:


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

For my sins, I used to sell batteries as part my job. I never witnessed a Silver oxide cell from a known brand leak or swell. The same with primary Lith- ion cells.

Alkaline cells can (and will probably) leak due to diminished capacity, low temperatures or due to substandard manufacturing standards. We had many flashguns that had suffered terminal damage because Alkaline cells had be left in them for long periods in storage.

Keep an eye on your media components remote controls if they have alkaline cells in them, if the cells leak the unit may not be available as a spare part. Your telly may become useless even though it still works, without its remote control. :wink:

For those items, I recommend Low Self Discharge (LSD, or "ready to use") rechargeable AA and AAA cells, they perform well and don't leak (in my experience).

Even the lower spec ones claim to be rechargeable for 500 cycles.

Which has nothing to do with watches, of course. :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2015)

Stan said:


> For my sins, I used to sell batteries as part my job. I never witnessed a Silver oxide cell from a known brand leak or swell. The same with primary Lith- ion cells.
> 
> Alkaline cells can (and will probably) leak due to diminished capacity, low temperatures or due to substandard manufacturing standards. We had many flashguns that had suffered terminal damage because Alkaline cells had be left in them for long periods in storage.
> 
> ...


are the alakaline ones the type that often seem wet?


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Bruce said:


> Stan said:
> 
> 
> > For my sins, I used to sell batteries as part my job. I never witnessed a Silver oxide cell from a known brand leak or swell. The same with primary Lith- ion cells.
> ...


You know you have problems when you think the White stuff on the remote control is the Wife's hand cream. :laugh:

Trust me, White fuzzy stuff around the battery door means component termination (unless you're very lucky).

It not good for your skin, I suspect most people have got to grips with that? :biggrin:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Never leave alkalines in photo gear. I forgot and left a set in a flash, they leaked and, though in a separate area of the camera bag, corroded the image sensor on the P&S camera.

Later,
William


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Cell leakage almost always involves some kind of corrosive material getting to where it shouldn't - - the cheapo blister packs from the POUND shops are useful *ONLY to try a quick test *of a movement if you are not sure of a size perhaps, saves opening three or two Renata packs before fitting a correct good quality cell, but even then, if you're forgetful, perhaps that's not a good idea :yes:

What's my name again Darling? :bash:

I kinda' forget why I only use good quality cells in my watches nowadays - - :whistling:


----------



## sher zada ghalib (Nov 9, 2015)

one of the great bettry name is IMo Renata. this is trusted. i use this one.


----------

